# National B Race License



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi Guys, 

Just wondering if anyone has their race licenses on here? 

Have to take my ARDS test soon and was wondering where is the best place and price? I've seen some cheapies for around £300 up to around £1000 for a day which seems ridiculous. 

Looking for previous experiences if possible 

Cheers, 
Jon


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Thruxton still do them?

Did mine YEARS ago there.


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

Believe so, will check their prices, Silverstone do one for £650 for a full day which still seems on the steep side


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Jonny go to Brands Hatch its where I got mine second time around as my first one I got at silverstone when I was 19 expired as I never raced for a while. I belive its around the £300 mark and they will just include your ards practical into a evening noce track session.


----------



## ants101 (Feb 28, 2013)

Did mine with these guys at Brands. Really is straight forward and only a few hundred quid including the book and test.

ARDS TEST


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Brands or Silverstone is the best experience.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Try The Racing School, £299. I work as an instructor for the company.
Driving Experiences and Track Racing Day Gifts, Enjoy the thrills of Driving with the Racing School


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I'd avoid Silverstone tbh, they like to fail people and sell them extra tuition...


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Firstly i'd look at taking my test at a circuit you know well. 

The test isn't that difficult. They are not looking for lap times but they are looking for racing lines, where you place the car on circuit, use of mirrors when faster cars are approaching and that you are not a danger to other track users.

If you pick a circuit you already know the lay out to, you will feel a lot more comfortable from the start.

I to took my test with msv but at oulton park. My local circuit.

Good luck.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> I'd avoid Silverstone tbh, they like to fail people and sell them extra tuition...


Totally 100% untrue.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Just got my 2015 one in post :chuckle: I did mine 6 odd years ago at Bedford :wavey:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Vernonjones said:


> Totally 100% untrue.


Agree! Maybe they failed you or those you may know because you/they made some mistakes during your/their practical driving in which case they are right in their judgement not to let someone who is incompetent out on track. Motorsport is dangerous!. Don't know how anyone can fail the written test!


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

Think i'll book on at Brands as I know it pretty well 

Cheers guys


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Good man! But make sure you avoid the instructor with the long hair and looks like a 70s porn star :chuckle:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

tonigmr2 said:


> I'd avoid Silverstone tbh, they like to fail people and sell them extra tuition...





FRRACER said:


> Don't know how anyone can fail the written test!


I don't agree with Toni, but 50% of my course failed. However, the lack of knowledge and preparation amongst the attendees was shocking. 

Why anyone would pay for the pack and the test and not bother to learn the flags, etc, is beyond me.


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

FRRACER said:


> Good man! But make sure you avoid the instructor with the long hair and looks like a 70s porn star :chuckle:


I'm happy to go that extra mile for a pass


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Lol well if your into blokes :chuckle:


----------



## johnmcq (Nov 24, 2003)

Took my ARD's test back in 1994 at Silverstone and my instructor was a young Jason Plato!


----------



## donkey (Dec 13, 2009)

moleman said:


> Why anyone would pay for the pack and the test and not bother to learn the flags, etc, is beyond me.


and you absolutely MUST learn the flags, there is a multiple choice element that you can get some questions wrong on, get ONE flag incorrect and that's an instant fail no matter how well you drive. 

At least that's what my instructor told me at Thruxton when I did mine (too long ago to remember!)

Seems fair though, the flags are the only means the marshal's have of communicating with you on track and they are for your and others safety.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

donkey said:


> and you absolutely MUST learn the flags, there is a multiple choice element that you can get some questions wrong on, get ONE flag incorrect and that's an instant fail no matter how well you drive.
> 
> At least that's what my instructor told me at Thruxton when I did mine (too long ago to remember!)
> 
> Seems fair though, the flags are the only means the marshal's have of communicating with you on track and they are for your and others safety.



Actually not quite accurate. I got a flag wrong, and I was asked to re-sit that day. I totally forgot what the White flag was for.


----------

